# Carter Brothers trucks



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone sell Carter Bro.'s style trucks?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric -

These Carter Bro's "swing motion" trucks were part of *Hartford's* Hobart Estates logging caboose kit, which I built several years ago. Considering *Hartford's* recent history, I don't know if they would still be availabe from them or not, but it might be possible to accquire some from a third party or on eBay - something like that.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

With Bob Hartford reacquiring the rights to his company and with every indication that he is restarting parts production, these may very well be available directly from Bob again in the near future.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to recall a long conversation - probably in the MLS archives - about suitable trucks for a Carter Bros boxcar. Was that a jeff Saxton budget car, I wonder? 

Anyway, I think that the LGB logging disconnects are actually models of Carter Bros trucks with added bolsters. I could only find this photo with any detail: 

http://www.gandolfi.info/images/Rolling%20Stock/DCP_1001Log.jpg 

They are close to Fn3 scale, I believe (sorry, sold mine years ago.) Maybe someone else remembers.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

I was affraid that the carter bro trucks I thought I had seen were Hartfords. Hope he starts making these again!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a call from Bob just a few days ago. He is acceptng orders now. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Does he have a website up yet?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No web site yet that I know of. His new email address is: [email protected]


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

